# Bessey pipe clamp question



## pinky (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been looking around these forums for a few days searching and reading about clamps. 

I had bought 4 12” and 2 26” Jorgensen clamps and have been very happy before finding this forum. After reading I decided to buy some Bessey pipe clamps ½”. I now own 7 but they seem to be binding on the pipe when I try to tighten them. I bought the plumbing pipe they have at lows that has been painted black. I then later tried galvanized pipe and same result. The slide end slides fine and the screw side screws onto the pipe fine but when I tighten the screw the clamp does not want to slide and it turns crooked and binds to the pipe. 

If I can’t find a pipe that works or something to fix my problem I will be forced to buy 7 or more 36” Jargensen clamps. Not to say that would be a bad thing.


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

I have 1 bessey 1/2" pipe clamp. It works fine.

I have lots of other brands, jorgy, HF, etc.

Some of those do hang up like you say.

Mostly it is the slide part that is attached to the tightning shaft that hangs on the pipe. I usually have to wiggle it a bit when its close to closing fully, then it will go ahead and work properly.

A pain, yes.


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe you did not screw the head on far enough. Only reaon I can think of.


----------



## pinky (Jul 14, 2008)

After looking at jorgensen pipe clamps I came to the conclusion that the hole is to tight and if I were to grind it out a little it would fix the problem. I have not needed the pipe clamps therefore I have not spent the time to try to fix the problem yet. When I do fix or try to fix the problem I will report back. Also I am pretty sure after this little bitty problem jorgensen will have all of my future business. None of there clamps have given me any problems and I like sticking to one company if I can.

Again thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Pinky

Welcome to the forum. I have several 3/4 inch Bessey pipe clamps, and I have found that they slip badly on galvanized pipe. The best pipe to use is plain unfinished black iron pipe. This is available from plumbing stores and from most woodwork tool supply houses. If you find your clamps slipping on the pipe with a painted black shiny finish try knocking the finsh off of one , or roughing it up considerably, and see if that helps.

Gerry


----------

